# Anyone jog with their malt?



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I have been thinking of taking Kylee jogging with me. It seems like it would make the jog so much more interesting. We walk regularly, when we walk, we usually walk about 2 miles. She is pretty athletic, we do agility, she's very muscular and overall a pretty hearty dog, but she's still a toy breed dog who is bred as a companion. I dont know if she will be able to keep up with a human jogging pace. I found this in an online article: "_Carefully choose your breed. All dogs are not created equal. The ideal running dog is medium-built, weighs 50 to 70 pounds, and has short light hair. Greyhounds and Labrador Retrievers are good runners. Avoid large dogs like Great Danes, and small dogs like Chihuahuas, since their body proportions do not favor distance running."_ 

So does anyone jog with their dog? Or do you guys mostly walk. 

Thanks!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Personally I wouldnt take Mia jogging with me unless she was in a stroller! I think a long walk would be good (if Kylee can handle it) but I dont think a jog would be good for her. Just my opinion though!! Im interested to see what others say!


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

I think they would tire out really fast and might just beg to be picked up and slow you down in the end? I know Coby practically runs and sprints in the beginnings of his walk then he gets tired out and begs us to pick him up or he'll sit there and not budge. So we pick him up, and then put him down, pick him up, and then put him down. They have to move their short little legs extremely fast to keep up with us so imo, jogging would be a little difficult to do with a maltese.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Kudos to you! I admire your energy!! LOL

I can't offer any advice sorry, I don't walk mine all that often (my bad) but when I do, I'm lucky if we get 15 minutes in before Dakota has had enough & wants to be carried!!! Did someone say 'Princess'? LOL

edit: could you give it a little try on one of your walks? maybe just speed things up for a little while & see how she does?


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

My Lhasa YES , but the others NOOOO . You need a bigger dog if you want to go the distance , little legs can't keep up . Sarah


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

> I dont know if she will be able to keep up with a human jogging pace.[/B]


I don't know if I can keep up with Parker! I'm a naturally very fast paced walker. Parker is also a fast paced walker, but during our walks, he wants to go into an all out sprint. I can see the eager look on his face when he wants to sprint, too. I cannot keep up with him when we're sprinting for a block. 

We don't jog at all, at least not the conventional way (human with dog running beside parent for two or three miles). I don't think his body can handle that type of endurance. Instead, I got a stroller that's meant for jogging with your pets. Other than that, we just walk, light jog, and do an occasional sprint during our walks.

Now that the weather is getting warmer, I want to take Parker with me on hikes. For long or rugged hikes and for bike rides, I'm thinking about getting this for him. My friends think it's silly, but I think it might be practical.

http://www.pet-discount-supply.com/dogs/ca...rs-san41450.htm


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

That backpack looks great. Nikki is not crazy about long walks. After about 20 minutes she wants to be carried.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Gracie could easily go jogging for 2 miles...maybe more. She is a ball of energy and very agile. She should be in an agililty class. *When we walk* I let her go on the retractable leash....and she runs the entire time....well, she cant ever get into a full run because the leash only goes so far. But, she runs the entire time and doesn't seem to tire. We typically walk a 1 1/2 miles a day.

Cooper on the other hand...no way. He can barely walk his 1.5 miles...never mind run. When we get home, he's exhausted..lol.

I really think it depends on the dog. Before I had Gracie I would freak if I heard someone was jogging with a malt, but now that I have her, I see that there are some out there that are in fact capable. I just wouldn't go more than two miles...that might be pushing the envelope.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Yeah you guys are probably right, any distance that would be good for me would probably be way too long for her. Even at a walking pace her little legs are moving pretty fast! I just didnt know if I was underestimating her. One of my neighbors down the street has a big black lab, I should knock on the door and see if the dog needs a jogging partner!!  ...or I could just keep jogging by myself haha


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

> Yeah you guys are probably right, any distance that would be good for me would probably be way too long for her. Even at a walking pace her little legs are moving pretty fast! I just didnt know if I was underestimating her. One of my neighbors down the street has a big black lab, I should knock on the door and see if the dog needs a jogging partner!!  ...or I could just keep jogging by myself haha [/B]


Aw, if you really want Kylee to join you on your runs, and if you don't mind what other people will think or say, then have you thought about a jogging stroller? There are several companies that make jogging strollers just for pets, and they don't look so bad. Burley, Jeep, Petzip. Just a thought B)


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Depends on the dog and where you run. If you are running on pavement, I probably wouldn't. If you're on a trail, give a short jog a try and see how it goes. 

I have always had VERY active Maltese. We do dog sports and often jog the first mile of our walks to calm the dog down...but I have the dog in grass.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I jog with Ollie! BUT...it's very modified for him. We go 2 miles (I've clocked it) BUT we don't jog the entire time. I do intervals. I'll walk for a few minutes then jog no more than 1-2 minutes. He loves it. I go slowly--he trots along, not even a full-out run for him. Then I swing by the house and drop him off and I run for another 1.5 by myself. I used to run regularly but had some health problems and now I'm getting back into it. I love it. I'll work myself up to 5 miles eventually, including Ollie in those first 2. Eventually MAYBE I'd like to look into a doggie jogging stroller and then I can take him with me for the whole route. But for now I like having my hands/arms free while I'm still in basic training.

btw, was going to add that Ollie is 8.5 to 9 lbs and has very long legs (see sig pic). He's perfect for a "little jogger." Not so sure I'd be inclined to try it with a smaller malt with mini legs!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> Kudos to you! I admire your energy!! LOL
> 
> I can't offer any advice sorry, I don't walk mine all that often (my bad) but when I do, I'm lucky if we get 15 minutes in before Dakota has had enough & wants to be carried!!! Did someone say 'Princess'? LOL
> 
> edit: could you give it a little try on one of your walks? maybe just speed things up for a little while & see how she does?[/B]


Tillie is the same way! She wants to be picked up shortly after we start walking!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I think it depends on the dog. If you have a very active dog give it try - maybe get some boots if your running on pavement. I wouldn't go more than mile or two though. I like camfans idea of swinging back by the house to drop the dog off after a short while. 

My dog trainer has a 4.5 lb maltese that goes hiking with her all the time - she has pack - basically everything from an American bulldog, down to the maltese who is the smallest but they all go hiking on a regualar basis. 

Leslie


----------

